# Some used parts for BNR34



## erzengel (May 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

one german guy, who builts up an damaged UK R34 GTR, needs your help!!!

I´m searching for these following parts for a R34 GTR:

- Batterie Cabel Cover panel Nr 2 & 3
(the black ones under the car,driver side. Covering the cable for the batterie)

- Cover, rear wing, driver side


ALSO SOME OEM PARTS in very good condition:


center lower panel (between driver and passenger, beside the radio/ac)
kicking plate (driver side)
center console lid (leather with red stitching)
shift panel
AC control unit
Radiator overflow tank

Maybe someone can help me ?!?

Thanks guys -> from germany: Michael


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have Airbag ECU here if your not sorted.


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

I have the AFM if you need


----------



## erzengel (May 7, 2015)

PM, guys !

By the way.

Because of the shipping costs, it would be great to get some of these parts from one seller ;-)
But i think you are knowing this ^^


----------



## erzengel (May 7, 2015)

BUMP guys. BUMP!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mind sharing which U.K. car you are repairing? I hope it***8217;s not a Yellow one


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I have an airbag unit and plastic wheel arch liners but it would be difficult or prohibited to post an airbag.


----------



## erzengel (May 7, 2015)

JapFreak786 said:


> Mind sharing which U.K. car you are repairing? I hope it’s not a Yellow one


NO ^^It´s a red one.
I bought it in July 2015 and a lot of parts were missing :-(

If my english would be better, i´d like to start a show threat of it.
Now i´m almost finished. OK, not finished BUT complete to drive ;-)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I might know which red one you are referring to.
Please do update the U.K. 34 list with the U.K. chassis number if possible. And if you see a Yellow UK 34 let me know as I want to buy it back


----------



## erzengel (May 7, 2015)

ALSO SOME OEM PARTS in very good condition:


center lower panel (between driver and passenger, beside the radio/ac)
kicking plate (driver side)
center console lid (leather with red stitching)
shift panel
front emblem without dents
AC control unit
Radiator overflow tank

thanks guys


----------



## erzengel (May 7, 2015)

BUMP  

& a happy new year!!!


----------



## erzengel (May 7, 2015)

_BUMP_ & AKTUALISIERT


----------

